# Lassen sich Hamburger Behörden vom ASVHH für private Kleinkriege mißbrauchen?



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2010)

Vorabveröffentlichung des Artikels für Anglerpraxis, Ausgabe Juli.
Stand 18.06.2010



> *Vorbemerkung:*
> Wir haben versucht sowohl mit dem ASV Hamburg wie auch mit der zuständigen Behörde (BWA) in Hamburg in Kontakt zu treten, um Gründe für die in Deutschland einmalige Definition des Begriffes Gemeinschaftsfischen in Hamburg sowie die daraus für Angler resultierenden Gefahren und Einschränkungen zu erfahren.
> 
> Dazu bekamen wir bis jetzt aber keinerlei Antwort. Also mussten wir uns ans recherchieren machen, denn was dadurch auf Angler zukommen kann, ist in der Konsequenz erschreckend:
> ...


*Skandal bei Hamburger Behörden?​*
*Lassen sich Hamburger Behördern von Verbandsmitgliedern für private Kleinkriege mißbrauchen?​*
Nach unseren Recherchen, Telefonaten, Mails und eidestattlichen Versicherungen kann man das zumindest vermuten. Es ist schon erstaunlich, auf was für Gedanken man da  kommen kann, wenn man die zeitliche Abfolge der Ereignisse mal unvoreingenommen betrachtet. Da ist es sicherlich kein Wunder, wenn Behörden und Verbände bei der Bevölkerung nicht gerade das haben, was man einen guten Ruf nennt.

Das eine sind aber ja nur die Ereignisse an sich - das andere die "Kommunikation" bei Nachfragen, auch und gerade was den VDSF angeht. Das scheint so ein bisschen wie bei der katholischen Kirche und dem Umgang mit straffällig gewordenen Mitarbeitern: Alles unter der Decke halten, solange es nur geht, bloss nix nach außen lassen.. 

Aber auch die Hamburger Behörde (BWA) hat sich da nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert. Eine plötzliche Kehrtwendung in den Auskünften mit einer Argumentation, die direkt vom VDSF-Hamburg geschrieben scheint. Und das obwohl der VDFS-Bund diese Sichtweise des ASV Hamburg für falsch hält. 

Ich würde vielleicht nicht so weit gehen, den ASV-Hamburg als "Angelverhinderungsverband" zu bezeichnen, aber es fällt mir schwer, ihn als Vertreter der Anglerschaft zu akzeptieren.

Denn auch gerade, wenn man einmal nachschaut, was der Verband selber veröffentlicht oder was man über die Tätigkeiten des Verbandes in den letzten Jahren so mitbekam. Denn da kann es einem so vorkommen, als ob  der Verband sich selber größtmögliche Vorteile sichern will, andere Angler dagegen soweit als möglich reglementieren. Und dazu auch bereit ist, bei manchen Sachverhalten eine etwas "eigene" Sichtweise zu vertreten.

Hier möchte ich mich beim Kollegen Ralle 24 und Honeyball bedanken, die mir da fleissig helfen um überhaupt in dem Wust der Infos den Überblick zu behalten. Nachfolgend einige "Seltsamkeiten"; auf die wir da gestoßen sind, bevor es dann zur eigentlichen Sache kommt.. 



> *Öffentlichkeitsarbeit??*
> Dass man im ASV Hamburg Presse und Öffentlichkeit scheut, ist ja scheinbar auch nichts Neues. Als der ASV nach Gründung des Vereines Anglerfreunde Nord e.V. diesen wieder aus dem Verband raushaben wollte, gab es auch damals trotz vieler Nachfragen der örtlichen Presse keinerlei Statement vom Verband. Es wurden wohl Telefonate abgebrochen, Mails nie beantwortet und einem Fernsehteam wurde ein Interview verwehrt, so dass nur die Fassade der Geschäftsstelle gefilmt werden konnte. Das scheint also beim ASV Hamburg System zu haben - ob es (gute?) Gründe für diese Scheu vor der Öffentlichkeit gibt??
> 
> *Wasser predigen, Wein trinken...*
> ...


Nach diesen einleitenden Erläuterungen nun die von uns recherchierte zeitlicher Abfolge, was wie passiert ist  in Hamburg - bzw. nach vorliegenden Infos passiert sein könnte. Dann kann sich jeder dazu seine eigene Meinung bilden.

*Es gärt in Hamburgs Anglerwelt..*​Ein Mitglied des Vorstandes des ASV Hamburg tritt wegen inhaltlicher und persönlicher Differenzen zurück. Es gab ein kleines, lokales Hamburger Forum für Angler. In diesem wurden auch immer wieder unter Anglern private Treffen zum gemeinsamen Angeln verabredet an Hamburger freien und auch an Verbandsgewässern. Auch unter Beteiligung des zurückgetretenen Vorstandsmitgliedes. 

Anscheinend bekam der Verband bzw. Personen aus dem Verband das mit. Denn Kontrollen dieser ja in diesem kleinen Forum veröffentlichten Treffen nahmen auf einmal deutlich zu. Dieses Forum existiert nicht mehr (Domain ging auf den ASV Hamburg über).

Statt dessen gibt es nun ein anderes, unabhängiges lokales Forum. Und da wurden angeblich "unter der Hand" schon ebenfalls massive Kontrollen  - insbesondere im Hinblick auf "Gemeinschaftsfischen" im Sinne des ASV-Hamburg Vorstandes - angekündigt. Und es gab bei solch privaten Treffen auch schon nach Zeugenaussagen den Versuch, diese   seitens der Aufseher "zu sprengen", da angeblich "Gemeinschaftsfischen" und nicht privat. Da aber auch ein Vorstandsmitglied des ASV Hamburg nach Zeugenaussagen bei diesem privaten Treffen dabei war, ging das nochmal glimpflich ab für die Anwesenden. 
Das betraf auch in anderen Foren ausgemachte Treffen an Hamburger Gewässern, die verstärkt kontrolliert wurden.

Dass dies natürlich bei den beteiligten Anglern Befremden sowie Fragen aufwirft, ist wohl verständlich.

In zeitlicher Abfolge daher jetzt mal die Ereignisse:
*1.: *
Es gab wegen dieser stattgefundenen und  "angekündigten" "Spezialkontrollen" Fragen an den zuständigen Referenten im Forum des ASV Hamburg ( http://www.anglerforum-hamburg.de ), wie Gemeinschaftstreffen  vom ASV Hamburg nun eigentlich definiert werden. Und ob private Treffen von Anglern, die in Foren ausgemacht werden, auch als Gemeinschaftsfischen gewertet werden. Der Referent antwortete, er könne keine rechtssichere Auskunft geben, gehe aber davon aus, dass es als Gemeinschaftsfischen gewertet werden würde.

*1.2:*
Wegen dieser Rechtsunsicherheit rief der Fragesteller aus dem Forum beim BWA in Hamburg (Gesprächspartner waren Frau Hahn und Herr Lubczyk) an. Es wurde ihm von beiden bestätigt, dass auch private Treffen von Anglern in Hamburg an freien Gewässern, die in Internetforen ausgemacht wurden, aber keinen Wettkampfcharakter haben, nicht als Gemeinschaftsfischen angesehen werden würden.
Eidestattliche Versicherung zum Telefonat liegt vor.

*1.3: *
Auf einmal war dann im Forum des ASV Hamburg der dann viel diskutierte Beschluss zu lesen. In dem wurden generell solche privat ausgemachten Treffen als ""Gemeinschaftsangeln" im Sinne des Hamburger Fischereigesetzes" bezeichnet. 
Und zwar unabhängig davon, ob sie im Internet (Foren), im Vereinshaus, oder sonst "öffentlich" ausgemacht wurden, so dass das jeden Hamburger Angler betrifft!
Als Grund angegeben wurde das Hamburger Fischereigesetz sowie die Definition des Begriffes "Gemeinschaftsfischen" des VDSF-Bund.
Das war *nach* dem Telefonat des Fragestellers mit dem Fischereiamt, in dem diesem vom Amt ja das Gegenteil bestätigt wurde (s.o.)...

*2.: *
Nun gab es darauffolgend natürlich sowohl im Forum des ASV Hamburg wie auch in weiteren Anglerforen Diskussionen um den Beschluss. Der hätte ja zur Folge, dass sich kein Angler mehr sicher sein konnte, dass er nicht gegen sein Willen bei einer Kontrolle (weil er zum Beispiel zu nahe bei anderen Anglern steht) zu einem "nicht angemeldeten Gemeinschaftsfischen" gezählt werden würde. Und dann auch unter den angedrohten Sanktionen des Verbandes, bis hin zum Entzug der Erlaubniskarte oder Rauswurf aus dem Verein/Verband zu leiden hätte...

Der ASV Hamburg erlässt wegen dieser Diskussionen einen weiteren Vorstandsbeschluss (bzw. die Erklärung des vorangegangen), um das alles etwas abzuschwächen. Danach sollen in Foren ausgemachte Treffen grundsätzlich ab einer Personenzahl von 10 Personen in Verbandsgewässern als Gemeinschaftsfischen anzusehen sein. Mit Hinweis auf das Hamburger Fischereigesetz und die Behörde sowie die VDSF-Definition zum Gemeinschaftsfischen des Bundesverbandes.

Dieser Beschluss  - wie auch der vorige - wurde allerdings nirgends öffentlich gemacht. Er war nur im Forum des ASV Hamburg zu lesen. Und auch dieser neue Beschluss/Beschlusskommentar beeinhaltet nach wie vor die Gleichsetzung privater Treffen von Anglern am Wasser mit von wem auch immer organisierten Veranstaltungen. Und auch mit den  angedrohten Konsequenzen durch den Verband.

*3.: *
In vielen Foren, darunter natürlich auch im Anglerboard, wurde dieser Beschluss diskutiert und nicht von den Anglern verstanden/mitgetragen. Wir haben dann von der Redaktion aus den ASV Hamburg angeschrieben, mit der Bitte um Stellungnahme. Denn schliesslich würde diese Sichtweise des Hamburger VFDS-Verbandes auch das Forum im Anglerboard betreffen. Auch hier werden viele Treffen ausgemacht. Mitglieder vom Forum hier, die nicht zufällig den Beschluss im Forum des ASV Hamburg gelesen hätten, würden dann eventuell bei Kontrollen entsprechend sanktioniert werden - nur weil ein Landesverband des VDSF plötzlich das Gemeinschaftsfischen anders auslegt, als das in ganz Deutschland üblich ist.

Eine Kopie dieser Anfrage erhielten wir vom Mailserver des Verbandes zurückgeschickt, so dass die Mail auf jeden Fall angekommen ist. Eine Antwort haben wir bis heute nicht bekommen.

*4.:* 
Um Rechtssicherheit zu bekommen, fragten auch weitere Angler direkt bei der Behörde im Hamburg per Mail nach, wie sich das nun  eigentlich verhält. Die Antwortmail der Behörde stand plötzlich im krassen Gegensatz zur vorherigen telefonischen Auskunft. Sie spiegelte nun sowohl in Inhalt und Wortwahl den Standpunkt des ASV Hamburg wider. 

Das legt natürlich sowohl vom Inhalt wie von der zeitlichen Abfolge her den Verdacht nahe, dass es da inzwischen Gespräche zwischen Verbandvorstandssmitgliedern und der Behörde gegeben haben muss. Denn plötzlich wurde von der Behörde die zuvor telefonisch gegebene Aussagen ins Gegenteil verkehrt. Und auch die Behörde verwendete nun die bundesweit einmalige Definition des ASV Hamburg, das private Treffen von Anglern gleichzusetzen sind mit von wem auch immer organisierten Gemeinschaftsfischen.

*5.:*
Uns wurden die Mails inklusive der Antworten der Behörde zugesandt, und wir waren entsetzt. 

Auffällig dabei ist nämlich, dass in einer Antwort der Behörde behauptet wird:


> "Der Begriff des Wettfischens (der gesetzliche Begriff lautete „Wettkampfangeln“) ist seit 2007 aus dem HmbFischG gestrichen und durch den Begriff „Gemeinschaftsfischen“ ersetzt worden."


Dabei ist auf Seiten der Hamburger Behörden im aktuell geltenden Gesetz folgendes zu lesen, §11, Absatz 3 (Gemeinschaftsfischen), *mit Änderungen vom 10.04.07*, ebenso auf dem Downlod, der auf den VDSF-Seiten angeboten wird:


> 3) Der Veranstalter eines Gemeinschaftsfischen nach Absatz 2 hat der zuständigen Behörde innerhalb eines Monats nach der Veranstaltung eine Liste der beim *Wettkampfangeln *gefangenen Fische nach Art, Größe und Gesundheitszustand zu übersenden.


Auch wenn das Gesetz entsprechend geändert wurde im Wortlaut, sind auch davon ja nur Veranstalter und keine Privatpersonen betroffen. Interessant aber, dass es bisher weder Behörde noch VDSF schafften, das innerhalb fast 3 Jahren auf ihren Seiten richtig zu stellen. Ob man so etwas im allgemeinen Sinne dann mit "Kompetenz" bezeichen kann, darf man sicher als Frage in den Raum stellen.

Auch wir haben uns natürlich auf den Wortlaut des auf den Seiten der Hamburger Behörden veröffentlichten Fischereigesetzes verlassen. Wobei das aber ja nur ein weiterer Punkt wäre, der nahelegt, dass die Auslegung des Gesetzes durch den ASV Hamburg und nachfolgend jetzt auch der Behörde nicht im Sinne des Gesetzgebers ist. Sondern dass dieser, wie in anderen Bundesländern auch üblich, sehr wohl einen Unterschied macht zwischen privaten Treffen von Anglern und von wem auch immer organisierten Gemeinschaftsfischen.

*6.: *
Einem unserer Redakteure lies das keine Ruhe, und er führte ein Telefonat mit Herrn Mohnert, dem Vorsitzenden des VDSF-Bundesverbandes. In diesem wurde bestätigt, dass die Aussagen und Ansichten des Hamburger VDSF-Verbandes zur Definition Gemeinschaftsfischen nicht im Einklang mit der Definition des Bundesverbandes steht, und es grundsätzlich kein Problem wäre, sich privat in Internetforen zu verabreden und dass das dann nicht als Gemeinschaftsfischen angesehen werden kann..

Die Definition des Bundesverbandes sei absolut ausreichend, um jedem Landesverband und Verein Rechtsicherheit zu gewährleisten. Diese seien jedoch als eigenständige Rechtsformen nicht an die Definition des Bundesverbands gebunden. 

Eine eidestattliche Versicherung zu diesem Telefonat liegt vor.

*7.: *
Auf Grund dieser ganzen Geschichte haben wir dann zum zweiten Mal alle Vorstandsmitglieder des ASV Hamburg - deren Mailadressen auf der ASV Hamburg-Seite zu finden waren - persönlich angemailt und um eine Stellungnahme gebeten. Bis heute kam dazu weder eine Eingangsbestätigung noch eine Antwort. Womit der Verband in unseren Augen gegen die eigene Satzung verstösst:
*Satzung ASV Hamburg, unter Aufgaben im §2 unter Punkt 2:*


> Unterrichtung der Öffentlichkeit und der ASV-Mitglieder über Ziele und Aufgaben der Angelfischerei im Rahmen eines sinnvollen Tier- und Naturschutzes


Indem Anfragen von Medien nicht beantwortet werden, vestößt der Verband hier gegen die eigenen Satzung, nach der er die Öffentlichkeit informieren MUSS.

*8.:* 
Nachdem wiederum keine Antwort vom ASV Hamburg kam, haben wir von der Redaktion den VDSF-Bundesverband - Herrn Mohnert persönlich -  dazu angeschrieben (einmal als Mail (mit Kopie an den Bundesvorstand des DAV, da das ja auch die geplante Fusion mit berühren kann)) und einmal als Fax, damit niemand behaupten kann, die Anfrage wäre nicht eingegangen. Eine Antwort kam am 14.06., dazu später mehr..

Da aber die Bundesverbände von VDSF und DAV fusionieren wollen, werden wir nun wohl auch den DAV-Bundesvorstand anschreiben und um eine Stellungnahme zu diesen unglaublichen Vorfällen bitten.

Auch und gerade im Hinblick darauf, ob es sich der DAV tatsächlich vorstellen kann, mit einem Bundesverband zu fusionieren, der nichts unternimmt, um seinen Landesverband auf einen "anglerfreundlichen Weg" zu bringen. Und das obwohl ja nach eigener telefonischer Aussage des VDSF Vorsitzenden die Interpretation des Begriffes "Gemeinschaftsfischen" druch den ASV Hamburg als falsch angesehen wird. 

Wer sich wie der DAV auf die Fahnen schreibt, vor allem auf die Angler hören und die Interessen der Angler durchsetzen zu wollen, muss bei solchen Vorgängen hinsichtlich einer möglichen Fusion zumindest mehr als Bauchschmerzen bekommen. Jedenfalls dann, wenn man als DAV-Bund seine eigenen Aussagen ernst nimmt (siehe dazu auch: http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juni2010/treffen-beim-dav-in-berlin.html )


*9.:*
Auf Grund der zeitlichen Abfolge und der uns vorliegenden Informationen, Mails und eidestattlichen Versicherungen, liegt nun die Vermutung nahe, dass in der Hamburger Behörde - vielleicht sogar "gefälligkeitshalber"? - die Definition zum Gemeinschaftsfischen entgegen der früheren telefonischen Aussage (mit vorliegender eidesstattlicher Versicherung), dafür nun aber im Sinne des ASV Hamburg, umgedeutet wurde. 

Aber eben auch entgegen Wortlaut und Sinn des Gesetzes sowie entgegen der Definition des Bundes-VDSF .

Da dies wie gesagt dann ja auch Mitglieder des Anglerboardforums betreffen würde, sahen wir uns wieder zum Handeln gewzungen.

*10.:*
11.06. 2010
Folgende Mail ging daher an die Behörde:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Schrader,
> mir wurde Ihre unten stehende Antwortmail vom Fragesteller weitergeleitet, weil wir selber in dieser Sache recherchieren.
> Ich denke, es gibt hier noch ein Verständnis- bzw. Begriffsproblem.
> 
> ...


Die Antwort dazu (steht noch aus):

*11.: *
12.06. 2010
Eine Antwort hat allerdings ein Angler von der Behörde bekommen, der  auch wegen des Passus in §11, Absatz 3 wegen des "Wettkampfangelns" im Gesetzestext nachfragte - es liegen uns die Mails seit heute vor.

Ich habe ja deswegen schon oben die Kompetenz der Behörde etwas angezweifelt deswegen. Dieser Eindruck verstärkt sich nun. Denn die Behörde hat dem Fragesteller geantwortet und behauptet, der Begriff wäre nicht im Gesetzestext.

Die Behörde:
"Es kann sein, dass ein Fehler, der 2007 bei der Veröffentlichung des Gesetzes redaktionell aufgetreten war, in Ihrer Fassung nicht korrigiert ist. Dieser redaktionelle Fehler wurde allerdings 2007, unmittelbar nach Veröffentlichung des Gesetzes, korrigiert." 

Bis heute steht das aber so aus auf den offiziellen Seiten der Stadt Hamburg ( http://www.forst-hamburg.de/fischereigesetz.htm#p11 ) 




Wobei der Eindruck mangelnder Kompetenz sich ja auch gerade daraus ergeben kann, wenn man fast 3 Jahre lang nicht in der Lage ist, einen offiziellen Text entsprechend zu ändern.

Und es ändert sich dabei auch nichts an der Faktenlage, mit der von der von der Behörde genannten Version: 
Ein privat ausgemachtes Treffen hat eben keinen "Veranstalter" der einer Behörde etwas mitteilen könnte, sondern ist eben privat. 

Denn schließlich gibt die Behörde in ihrem Schreiben ja selber zu, dass es sich hier um einen "redaktionellen", nicht um einen inhaltlichen Fehler handelt. 

Dass also in unseren Augen vom Gesetzgeber nach wie vor als Merkmal eines Gemeinschaftsfischens der "Wettkampfcharakter" mit Wertungen bei von Vereinen oder Verbänden organisierten Veranstaltungen gemeint sein kann. 

Und dass das nur "redaktionell" in den jetzt geltenden Wortlaut in "Gemeinschaftsfischen" umbenannt wurde. Wir behalten uns da natürlich vor, beim Gesetzgeber - also der Hamburger Bürgerschaft und beim Senat- nachzufragen. 


*12.:*
12.06.2010
Ebenfalls eine Antwort erhalten vom Bundes-VDSF hat ein Angler, der wegen dieser Hamburger Vorfälle dort nachfragte. Auch diese Mails liegen uns im Wortlaut seit heute vor. Ausschweifend wurde dem Fragenden erklärt, dass Fischereirecht Ländersache sei, sowie dass die Landesverbände juristisch selbständig seien und der Bundes-VDSF daher nur "Empfehlungen geben kann".

*13.:*
14.06.2010
Es kam tatsächlich einmal eine Antwort auf unsere Nachfragen an den VDSF-Bund. Von Herrn Mohnert, dem Präsidenten. Bevor wir diese jedoch veröffentlichen und kommentieren, wollen wir aber der Fairness halber den Kontakt abwarten, den uns Herr Mohnert diesbezüglich zugesagt hat. Denn aus der Antwort ist für uns zu schliessen, dass Herrn Mohnert zumindest ein Teil der obigen Informationen fehlt. 

Es geht ja aber nicht darum, jemanden "in die Pfanne zu hauen", sondern im Interesse der Angler Verantwortliche zu aktivieren, hier einzuschreiten, und vor allem auch zu klären, dass so etwas nicht durch einfache Übernahme dieser Definition durch andere Landesverbände/Vereine, oder gar per Beschluss des VDSF-Bund dann auch bundesweit allen Anglern droht. 

Daher bitten wir um Verständnis, dass wir erst nach weiteren Kontakten mit dem VDSF-Bund darüber weiter informieren werden.

*14.: *
15.06.2010
Es gibt eine Stellungnahme des ASV Hamburg. Allerdings nicht ans uns direkt, sondern an Herrn Mohnert, in dem sich der ASV für die Stellungnahme von Herrn Mohnert an uns bedankt. Hier müssen wir zuerst abklären, ob wir diese veröffentlichen dürfen, nachdem uns das von der Geschäftstelle des VDSF-Bund weitergeleitet wurde.


*Bis dato verfestigt sich also auf Grund der vorliegenden Informationen und der zeitlichen Abfolge folgender Eindruck:*


> Noch 2007 (NACH Änderung des Hamburger Gesetzes!) schreibt ein Vorstandsmitglied im Forum des ASVHH, dass eine Anmeldeliste, damit entsprechende Organisation zu einem Gemeinschaftsfischen gehört. Dass also die übliche, bundesweit geltende Definition auch in Hamburg Bestand hat. Da bis zur Hauptversammlung 2010 nirgends etwas zu lesen ist von Vorfällen um private Treffen von Anglern wie eingangs des Artikels beschrieben, fehlt also jede nachvollziehbare Grundlage, warum der Verband plötzlich die Meinung geändert hat.
> 
> *Nachfrage bei der Behörde (BWA) am 05.05.2010, bei der versichert wird, dass Forentreffen und private Veranstaltungen ohne Wettkampfcharakter nicht als Gemeinschaftsfischen angesehen werden können.*
> 
> ...


Hier noch die Links zu den Diskussionen im Forum des ASV Hamburg:


> http://www.anglerforum-hamburg.de/showthread.php?t=1229&highlight=Gemeinschaftsfischen
> Hinweis am *03.8. 2007*!!, dass das Wort Wettkampffischen durch Gemeinschaftsfischen ersetzt werden muss, bis heute nicht passiert.
> 
> http://www.anglerforum-hamburg.de/showthread.php?t=3521&highlight=Gemeinschaftsfischen
> ...


Wir werden selbstverständlich über den weiteren Fortgang berichten.

Eine Diskussion dazu gibt es natürlich auch schon:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191652


----------

